# White-walls



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Not sure if this thread has already been created... If not, I think it's high-time as these would look great on many of the 2012+ Beetles, especially with one of the Heritage wheel packages. This has already been proven by *jwcardy* and perhaps a few other VWVortex members. 

See: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5904386-The-Official-2.5L-Beetle-Picture-Thread

I had to mock up a treatment to know first if it would look good w/my set-up. It wasn't until I lowered it a bit that it actually looked pretty good. Any feedback on my treatment or any other posts w/2012+ Beetle white-walls here would be appreciated. Thanks. 










Also, not sure what some mild lowering of my suspension may entail and how much it may cost. Don't believe I would go to the extent of bagging...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BTW, there are several ways to achieve the white-wall look and I believe, with a little enthusiasm this option may even become a bit more available (even from VW) in the not-so-distant-future.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I followed the DIY below for my white walls. My wheels were finished before my classic spirits kit came in so I needed something in a pinch. I plan to redo them with the classic spirits kit. The DIY that I followed is decent but there is cracking. The tires are 10 footers haha. 
DIY White Walls

If you don't want to go the DIY route then there are several companies that do make white walls for 17in tires but this one Classic White Wall Tires makes several different sizes for a 17in wheels.

-Wes


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

Is anyone handy with photoshop who would be willing to mock up those white walls on black beetle with the 18 inch disk wheels?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I did the PhotoShop of the Yellow one. I would need all of the specs on the black model. Also, as I mentioned, it only started to look good once I began to lower it by approx. 3". 

Funny... Wes, I too ordered the Classic Spirit. Hope it does the trick. I will post some pics, but may not be 'til the spring. It is getting too cold around here to do the job correctly. 

At least you didn't go with the grinding of the sidewall method.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Actually, these are the Heritage wheels that came w/my '12 Beetle. The black w/chrome hub and ring, not the silver...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> I followed the DIY below for my white walls. My wheels were finished before my classic spirits kit came in so I needed something in a pinch. I plan to redo them with the classic spirits kit. The DIY that I followed is decent but there is cracking. The tires are 10 footers haha.
> DIY White Walls


Just my 2 cents here, but you should never do this! 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Just my 2 cents here, but you should never do this!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Don't just join the DIY haters bandwagon because of something you've read online. Tell me why I should never do this? If your going to start in on how I weakened the integrity of the tire, please don't. Nothing I've done has harmed the tires.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> Don't just join the DIY haters bandwagon because of something you've read online. Tell me why I should never do this? If your going to start in on how I weakened the integrity of the tire, please don't. Nothing I've done has harmed the tires.


I'm not, it looks like crap compared to a real whitewall. And yes you do effect the integrity obviously, enough to cause problems? Idk, I'm not a tire engineer, i just know i rather be safe than sorry.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'm not, it looks like crap compared to a real whitewall. And yes you do effect the integrity obviously, enough to cause problems? Idk, I'm not a tire engineer, i just know i rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


There are far more that think it looks good than those that don't. The purpose of the diy is for those that want the look of a white wall but either cant afford to spend $1200 on tires, or want an "antiqued" look, which is the look I'm going for. There is also no one that really makes a wide white wall for anything over a 16in rim. The diy I posted doesnt involve grinding the sidewalls down which Im sure is what you are thinking about. If everyone was safe in this industry, we wouldnt have the things we have....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*drtechy*, 

Wes did not do the sidewall grind. Some of the newer white wall paint is like adding a layer of latex (rubber) to the tire, so not harming the structural integrity of the tire. I have read quite a few reviews and have done some additional research on the subject and believe this may be one of the best solutions outside of purchasing white wall tires outright to fit our cars. I'm not even sure about that. We have no real way to know exactly how those tires are manufactured (may be painted or side wall ground). 

Plus, I am an artist and have performed quite a bit of automotive mechanical repair/modifications in the past. So I feel I have the right experience to do the job correctly. I plan to take some time to do this properly. 

I guess I'm more asking as to how it will look with white walls and perhaps what it will take to lower my Beetle by approx. 3 inches. 

Also anyone who is attempting the same/similar process to share w/the group. Or if anyone knows of white walls for our vehicles (besides the one posted by Wes).


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Back in the day when you wouldn't buy a new car unless you ordered it with white walls, some company actually made White donuts out of rubber that you could retrofit on to your tire, i think the inner part probably fit behind the rim on the wheel and i think you had to use some glue/heat process to attach the white ring to the tire. When done properly didn't weaken the tire and looked good. Maybe somebody is doing that today. But back then i think most cars had 15 inch tires, so there wasn't a need for many different size diameters etc. 

I think you could buy them in Pep Boys or any auto or tire store. could be a business opportunity for some one stamping out white tire rings for tires.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

OH Cool


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I realize i jumped to the conclusion about which diy he did. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Actually, if I take off the chrome rings it may even look a little better...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I realize i jumped to the conclusion about which diy he did.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


That's OK *drtechy*. I realize you have our backs!!!  

I would have initially thought the same... 

I usually don't go for this sort of thing. :facepalm:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Is this what you purchased Wes? Chris just posted some more of the product: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-WALL-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a275168e1&vxp=mtr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, but i bought the kit.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OK... Unless I bag or purchases some over-priced ultra-low coilovers, it looks like this is the stance I will likely end up with, with a lowering of about 2" in front and 2.5" in the rear. Still works w/the whitewalls... 










This is a little less lower than the previous treatments...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Still looks cool.

I was watching an episode of Daryle's House, a music show with Daryle Hall and his new band, he invites artists over to play and record with him.

The episode was with Rumer, a song they sang had a lyric that went something like in your Cadillac with your Gangsta Whitewalls. Retro --- cool to me.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Still looks cool.
> 
> I was watching an episode of Daryle's House, a music show with Daryle Hall and his new band, he invites artists over to play and record with him.
> 
> The episode was with Rumer, a song they sang had a lyric that went something like in your Cadillac with your Gangsta Whitewalls. Retro --- cool to me.


One of the last concerts I saw was w/H&O at a House of Blues in Myrtle Beach a few years ago. They sounded great. They are so under-rated...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

check out this site for whitewalls --- 

http://www.classicwhitewalltires.com/18inch


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> check out this site for whitewalls ---
> 
> http://www.classicwhitewalltires.com/18inch


 I like it! Price is a little high. If someone here makes a purchase from them, keep us posted on quality, etc.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Those white walls look great! Get them done!!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Those white walls look great! Get them done!!


If you're talking to me, plan on it this spring.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Anyone out there find any reasonably priced white-walls that will fit our vehicles (17", 18", 19") as yet? With pics?


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Lecker!*

Chreme-Törtchen.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

pehero said:


> Chreme-Törtchen.


pehero,

What's the story. Did you make them or purchase? Are they only available in Germany, or can we find in the states?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Is that cream cake, or cream tart?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> pehero,
> 
> What's the story. Did you make them or purchase? Are they only available in Germany, or can we find in the states?


they are painted on. if im not mistaken that is taken from a retro syle beetle in japan...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

data by jwcardy, on Flickr


data by jwcardy, on Flickr

These guys go hard over there...we need to step up our game over here with the new beetle.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> These guys go hard over there...we need to step up our game over here with the new beetle.


Thanks for the info Wes. Like you, I will be trying the paint method this spring...


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

What about these? http://www.portawalls.com/ They recommend the smaller width for radial tires. Anyone use them yet?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My earlier reply in this thread, i think this was the company or at least i think i remember them calling them Porta Walls. Back in the day guys used to add white walls to their older cars and it ended up being cheaper to buy black tires and add the porta walls.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VW GUY said:


> What about these? http://www.portawalls.com/ They recommend the smaller width for radial tires. Anyone use them yet?


Unfortunately, does not look like they carry 17", 18", or 19" which would be what we would need for the Beetle...


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

the beet said:


> Unfortunately, does not look like they carry 17", 18", or 19" which would be what we would need for the Beetle...


Any updates regarding the portawalls?


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a great idea.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The process has begun... 










First coat (primer)


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Any updates regarding the portawalls?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5557778-The-Lowered-Thread..../page9 

(scroll down 'til you see the post by krz_hayn) 

http://www.portawallshop.com/


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Off the jacks... 










Now, for the lowering...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

turned out pretty good :thumbup::thumbup: 

is it just tire paint or something else ??


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> turned out pretty good :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> is it just tire paint or something else ??


 It is a special white wall tire paint. The same used by jwcardy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBGqPJFLIIE 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-WALL-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Tires&hash=item27d65339ee 

You can also get the primer. I'm waiting to see how it holds up after a couple of weeks.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Update*

Unfortunately, I can not in good faith endorse the white wall paint I so meticulously and painstakingly applied to my Beetle's tires back in August. 

Though some of you may have better luck with this product than I, mine eventually turned a more tan-brown color. :facepalm: 

I did take the time to read and carefully follow the included instructions, however avoiding the bleach part of the process. Seeing them start to turn off-white, I removed the paint and did the whole clean up including the bleach and repainted each tire again. Again, turned tan/brown.


I recently removed the paint from the front two tires (about a 3 hr job per tire). If I still have time before the cold weather sets in, I may do the same for the rear ones. 

Maybe another solution out there...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Unfortunately, I can not in good faith endorse the white wall paint I so meticulously and painstakingly applied to my Beetle's tires back in August.
> 
> Though some of you may have better luck with this product than I, mine eventually turned a more tan-brown color. :facepalm:
> 
> ...



did you buy the kit that includes the primer or did you just buy the paint?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

That looks so great.:thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Port a Walls*



jwcardy said:


> did you buy the kit that includes the primer or did you just buy the paint?


Hey Wes, 

I believe I purchased the same kit as you. It included the primer and paint. If you see my earlier posting, you will see first coat(s) were primer. I even ended up doing it twice (taking off paint, and re-priming/painting). Unfortunately did not hold up for me. I did not grind down the walls or apply the bleach the first though. Maybe, if I had done the grinding, bleaching and degreasing (like brakleen) that may have done the trick. Dunno... 

Doing the Port a Walls next.


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

this is my father in laws beetle with 2" portawalls on 17in wheels.... original heritage wheels powdercoated red....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sourkraut2010 said:


> this is my father in laws beetle with 2" portawalls on 17in wheels.... original heritage wheels powdercoated red....


Nice Job! Did you install the Port a Walls yourself?


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

the beet said:


> Nice Job! Did you install the Port a Walls yourself?


my father in law and a buddy installed them.... they were a PITA....


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sourkraut2010 said:


> my father in law and a buddy installed them.... they were a PITA....


The only part of the included instructions I have a problem with is where it says to sand the underside of the rim with course sandpaper. I would rather not sand my rim and remove the powder-coat finish. Maybe they just want it very clean, however, I have seen what happens when you do not follow the instructions exactly. I will try contacting the seller/manufacturer.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice installation, they look good.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

We run portawalls now. The paint just took too much time. Its was an all day thing. The portawall install is a pain but if you take your time you will be fine. I high recommend using the said paper on the bead of the rim. It helps grip the portawall. Also clean them like crazy. When you think the wheel is clean, clean it again. Do not us the lube that tire shops use when installing tires. That just defeats the purpose of cleaning the wheels and portawalls. All surfaces need to be clean clean clean....tires, portawalls and wheels


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> We run portawalls now. The paint just took too much time. Its was an all day thing. The portawall install is a pain but if you take your time you will be fine. I high recommend using the said paper on the bead of the rim. It helps grip the portawall. Also clean them like crazy. When you think the wheel is clean, clean it again. Do not us the lube that tire shops use when installing tires. That just defeats the purpose of cleaning the wheels and portawalls. All surfaces need to be clean clean clean....tires, portawalls and wheels


Yeah... the paint was a lot of work, and over a few days (with coats). 

I communicated with the seller for the Port a Walls and he confirmed, roughing up the inner rim is to grip the Port a Wall. Also, u can use BrakeKleen to remove dirt/grease. He said not to use the bead sealant though.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> We run portawalls now. The paint just took too much time. Its was an all day thing. The portawall install is a pain but if you take your time you will be fine. I high recommend using the said paper on the bead of the rim. It helps grip the portawall. Also clean them like crazy. When you think the wheel is clean, clean it again. Do not us the lube that tire shops use when installing tires. That just defeats the purpose of cleaning the wheels and portawalls. All surfaces need to be clean clean clean....tires, portawalls and wheels


Wesley, before you installed the Port a Walls, did you remove (sand off) the raised lettering? I know you don't need to, but may look better than seeing half letters...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Wesley, before you installed the Port a Walls, did you remove (sand off) the raised lettering? I know you don't need to, but may look better than seeing half letters...


No sir I didn't mod them at all


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> No sir I didn't mod them at all


Cool! Thanks.


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, Im looking to get white walls on my wheels to complete the retro looks, but I am skeptical about portawalls. They cost $100 to reach me and I dont want them to fail on me not being able to stay on the wheels.

Currently running 17 inch Conti Premium Contact with 55 sidewalls and the front tires are "sagging" or budging even when I pump them slightly higher than manufacturer's ratings, can anyone advice if the portawalls will stick out and not hug the tires? 

Also, is it advisable to use slight adhesive to make sure the outer rim sticks to the tires and not flap in the wind when I drive?

Pardon my ignorance and many thanks!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Well, I worked from home today so I could hopefully get the Port-a-Walls installed at my local tire shop. Unfortunately, after several attempts, they could not install them. 

Would anyone out there who has had any success installing them please either reply to this post as to how you got it to work (with details) or please PM me. I know what the instructions say and I went over the steps several times with the tire techs, I will never know how closely they followed the procedure though. 

Unfortunately, to do this you need a tire machine to break the bead and refill the tire once the bead is broken and I do not have that equipment. 

Thanks.


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

the beet said:


> Well, I worked from home today so I could hopefully get the Port-a-Walls installed at my local tire shop. Unfortunately, after several attempts, they could not install them.
> 
> Would anyone out there who has had any success installing them please either reply to this post as to how you got it to work (with details) or please PM me. I know what the instructions say and I went over the steps several times with the tire techs, I will never know how closely they followed the procedure though.
> 
> ...


My shop did it for me with "half" success. They had to gently sand the rims slightly and make sure it clean before slowly mounting my walls. In the process they damaged one wall but I had to let it go because ordering another one would mean getting it in 4 pieces. Anyways, we had to slowly pump up the tire for the bead to sit evenly. Now the tire is at 41psi to prevent the whitewalls coming out.

If they dont look straight when first mounted dont worry, they should even out after a short gentle drive.

Why I say half success is because I am now limited to 140kmh, and have to corner very gently to avoid flexing the sidewall too much, losing my walls. Anyways. Im loving them. Its worth it from the heads turned.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Thanks. And please, All, keep the info coming. 

I think I found a shop I can work with, but I want to know the trick to doing it so it works. 

I understand you are to scuff up the backs of the rim w/36 grit sandpaper so it bites on to the Port-a-Wall, but I think it is the "easing-in" of the tire bead that is the tricky part.


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Here in the UK, we have THIS guy.

Is there no-one offering a similar service in the US?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

majormajor said:


> Here in the UK, we have THIS guy.
> 
> Is there no-one offering a similar service in the US?


I wish. 

I'm thinking there may be a few similar shops on the west coast, but not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I guess 3rd time's a charm. Mount Airy Mr. Tire was a No Go. Germantown Tire and Auto was a No Show. So I did it my way. That way I knew it would be done right.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just needed to buy this handy-dandy tool from Harbor Freight and borrow my brother-in-laws great garage with a 175 lb air compressor and lift...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

It really wasn't that hard after all. I just followed the directions on this video (sans the bead sealer) and it worked out perfectly, without a hitch. Approx. 1 hr per tire, with cleaning, prep and all...


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Nice! Looking great there :thumbup:


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Yup, looking VERY nice!!


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

the beet said:


> I guess 3rd time's a charm. Mount Airy Mr. Tire was a No Go. Germantown Tire and Auto was a No Show. So I did it my way. That way I knew it would be done right.


so cool!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

My question is what wheels does this guy have I want!!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Vogue Tyres has some classic "mustard and mayos" that I think would look awesome on a dropped beetle. A quick search yielded these in 18" and 17" sizes. They aren't the exact size but there should be room to run them even if they throw off the speedo a bit. 

Disregard the hideous wheels in the pics; picture these tires on black steelies or heritage wheels. I'd love to do a slammed black convertible TB murdered out on black steelies with these tires:










http://sgwheels.com/tires-1/p245-45r18-96h-custom-built-radial-viii-white-gold-vogue-tyre.html

http://sgwheels.com/tires-1/p215-50r17-95v-custom-built-l-r-white-gold-vogue-tyre.html


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> My question is what wheels does this guy have I want!!


Steel wheels that take old-style domed hubcaps......

Yup, those are VERY cool wheels. I would like some, too!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

majormajor said:


> Steel wheels that take old-style domed hubcaps......
> 
> Yup, those are VERY cool wheels. I would like some, too!


Wheels look like old pick-up truck wheels. With low profile tires, must make for an extremely stiff ride. 

The domed hubcaps are called baby moons. The caps that come with the Heritage wheels reflect that period/style.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nostalgic, very cool looking ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Well, I don't want to jinx it, but I think it's safe to say that when installed correctly, the Port-a-Walls are fine and should hold up for daily driving. I drive 100 miles a day, and have put over 1000 miles on my tires since the install with no issues. I have driven in excess of 80 mph in temps as high as 100 degrees. They are also relatively easy to clean.


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

the beet said:


>


wonderfull!!!!!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Anyone has any issues with the portawalls tearing off? After driving at 160kmh(I usually drive slower) I realised one of my white walls tore off, where the tire bead is. It didnt unseat, it just tore off.


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

*Port-A-Wall durability*

Back in the late '50s and early '60s the use of Port-A-Walls was pretty common. The only problem was during parallel parking or brief encounters of the curb kind.

I just bought my first VW, a '14 R-Line 2.0 turbo so I'm late to this thread. I would like to know the best (not necessary the cheapest) way to lower the Beetle 1" - 2".

Thanks from a newbie.:wave:

OBD:thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

hisbabyf said:


> Anyone has any issues with the portawalls tearing off? After driving at 160kmh(I usually drive slower) I realised one of my white walls tore off, where the tire bead is. It didnt unseat, it just tore off.


I agree with OBD. If installed correctly, there should be no issues. It's things like the scraping of the whitewalls/tires against the curb that will eventually cause stress and eventually tearing. 

I had a few scuffs with them, and they held up fairly well. Quite thick material. But eventually my front passenger side white wall tore off like yours. Fortunately, I was due for a new set of tires, so really no big deal. I will be installing a new set of Port-a-Walls in the spring. I will likely purchase an additional (back up) set to cover any mishaps.


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yup I had them on for about 8 months now rain and shine so I guess wear and tear probably caused it. Maybe its just time to get them replaced


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

hisbabyf said:


> Thanks guys. Yup I had them on for about 8 months now rain and shine so I guess wear and tear probably caused it. Maybe its just time to get them replaced


I'm hoping they last more than a year, assuming I can avoid the curb scrapes... :facepalm:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I finally bit the bullet and purchased a set of "real" white walls. Tired of the upkeep, etc. of the port-a-walls. Now upkeep of white walls...


----------



## whipwarrior (Jan 21, 2011)

NICE! Vintage style wheels make the Beetle! Where did you get those? I just picked up my new 2016 Turbo Beetle this week, ordered the Heritage wheels, and I'm looking for a set of real white walls now. They seem to be scarce for a 17" rim. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

whipwarrior said:


> NICE! Vintage style wheels make the Beetle! Where did you get those? I just picked up my new 2016 Turbo Beetle this week, ordered the Heritage wheels, and I'm looking for a set of real white walls now. They seem to be scarce for a 17" rim. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



These are them. BF Goodrich Silvertown Whitewall Radial Tire (6878510) from Coker Tire (purchased from Jegs). A bit pricey, but I am very happy with the look and quality: 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Coker+Tire/257/6878510/10002/-1 

FYI: The sample photo shows a wider whitewall than what the actual tire has. Check the specs carefully. The general profile is very close to the OE tires that came with the 17" wheels. There is just a slight change in overall height/diameter, by approx. 1/2" (so an additional 1/4" from the axle to the edge (radius). 

I can tell you, if you've followed this thread from the beginning, you will see I tried the latex/rubber whitewall paint, followed by the port-a-walls. 

White wall paint yellowed over time, and also experienced some peeling, etc. 

Port-a-walls were unpredictable. They were a pain to install (had to purchase a special tool to release the tire bead from the rim). Some times they would tear off. They would discolor/stain where they contacted the lettering on the tire and produce an almost brown coloration. I found I was replacing them every month or so. I followed the install directions to a T. 

So I decided spending a little extra up front, would help reduce the headaches. So far, so good. We will see...


----------

